# 66 GTO Brake light and turn signal issue



## Johnny389 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm having and issue with my tail lights. Well actually just the right tail light. My running lights work fine, but on the right side, i have no brake light(left brake light works fine). I checked all the bulbs and the filaments are all good. I traced the wiring harness all the way till it goes under the carpeting beneath the rear seat and it then turns into a flat ribbon of wires. The ribbon then comes out from under the carpet at the pedals and plugs into the brake pedal switch. The switch seems fine, i check both connectors and they both test hot. So now im stumped. I am assuming its a short or grounding issue but im out of ideas on how to find it. Also, my right turn signal comes on but doesn't "blink". It just stays on. Any suggestions on fixing these issues?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Check the ground on the socket. You can put a wire between the bulb and socket and ground it to fix it or see if that is an issue. Get a test light and check the terminal to see if it has power, if it does, then it's the ground.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Jet. 9 times out of ten it's a worn out pigtail socket, especially on '66's. Bad ground, almost for certain.


----------



## RoyW (May 1, 2012)

I bought a 71 Tempest headlights and taillights didn't work. We sanded the metal connectors on the wire ends and the light sockets, they didn't look like it but they had just enough corrosion on them to let them get a good connection. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rickjr (Mar 30, 2011)

*gto tail light*

On my car with the new paint and sealant I needed to add my own ground to each tail light. just a pig tail to the body to one tail light stud. test this with a jumper wire first to a good ground. rick


----------



## Icecoldlite (Nov 14, 2017)

I currently have the exact same issue except on the driver side, driver side tail and brake lights do not work and driver side front turn signal comes on but doesn't blink. All passenger side lights work. What did you find out?


----------



## Redrocket1964 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey rickjr did you use the bulb socket ground wire or pigtail to the bulb socket itself


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Redrocket1964 said:


> Hey rickjr did you use the bulb socket ground wire or pigtail to the bulb socket itself


On the left top of each post is a date as to when the posting or reply was made. You are asking a question that was last answered in 2012. Since no response was given to *Icecoldlite* in 2017, I would hazard a guess that *rickjr* has left the building.


----------

